# Private/Shared Access and Parking



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Just would like a bit of advice on private access land on our plot.

Have a look at this...










My house is Plot A. Plot B is a Coach house with 3 garages underneath, 1 of them belongs to the Plot B.

I have outlined where our boundaries are on this plan. The brown area is classed as shared access, as he needs to let people into their garages, and I have to let people into a gate that runs along side my house so that next door and next door but 1, can get into their rear gardens.

What rights do I have to tell people not to park in that section behind my space marked 'P2'.

I ask because we were told it was our land but to make sure we didn't block anybody being able to enter into the gate. However, someone has obviously started parking there long before we moved in and now continue to do so (and in the past 3 days has been out in it once for such a short amount of time we didn't see them go and come back, so it's obviously very convenient for them, we think the car belongs to plot 167) and I want to make sure if I ask them to move, I'm within my rights to do so.

I also ask as I parked in the area marked P1 and had a note left on the car saying basically 'this is our land please don't park here'. I knocked on their door as I thought private access, was just shared space but they were under the impression, it's on their plot, it's their land, their right to have it as a secondary parking area, end of.

If that is the case, I want to be able to use the area of P2 to park our second car.

What do you think?

ALSO. I was told that if I wanted to, I could change the area at the front in green to another dedicated space, which would mean nobody would be able to park in P2 otherwise I wouldn't be able to get the car out.

Thank You


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

The deeds for the property should give you all the info you need about what legally belongs to the property and what access rights you have to allow to others. If you can get a copy then you can confidently take whatever course of action you feel is required.

Looking at the plan I would guess that all the brown areas are shared as many properties have an allocated spot marked 167P/G for their parking space/garage. Did the plan have a white parking area allocated for your property? 

Also what is behind the coach house, looks like it could be flats that require an open space for fire exits where you've marked P1 and P2?

I'm no expert on plans so I think referring to the deeds would be the best way forward.

Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

best ask the solicitor to look over the deeds


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Modern houses not equipped for modern families. Far too many get away with squeezing too many houses in and not allowing space for parking. 

It's your area, so you're entitled to say something. If it's causing inconvenience you do have to say something, but there's nothing worse than starting off on the wrong foot with the neighbours.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

£3 to get land registry details and any covenants. Worth talking it through with them.

Or set fire to anything that stands in your way.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

as empsburna says above I would go to land registry people and get copy of documents for your neighbours properties then you know what exactly what your dealing with and if you need to get a solicitor involved you have most of the relevant information.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

My house was built in the 70s but my neighbour must use a little alleyway which goes all around our rear garden to get to there back garden, similar to the plans you have here. One tip I'll give you, if you park near p2 or closeby look out for them dragging there wheely bins past your car. We get all sorts being took close by ours, drives me nuts. Large waste items, kids running around, even ladders being walked past and wheelbarrows. I'll put a fence up one day on my property. Good luck with everything


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> My house was built in the 70s but my neighbour must use a little alleyway which goes all around our rear garden to get to there back garden, similar to the plans you have here. One tip I'll give you, if you park near p2 or closeby look out for them dragging there wheely bins past your car. We get all sorts being took close by ours, drives me nuts. Large waste items, kids running around, even ladders being walked past and wheelbarrows. I'll put a fence up one day on my property. Good luck with everything


On yours do you have dibs on parking a car there?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I have found our answer:

Your right of way over the Private Accesses is, subject to you, along with the other users, contributing
a fair proportion of the costs of maintaining and repairing it. Neither you, nor the owner of the Private
Accesses (or any other people who use the shared access in order to gain access to their property)
will have any right to park or otherwise obstruct the shared access - see clause 10 of the Third
Schedule.


SO I'm going to turn that front bit of green garden into a driveway. Sales lady said we could do it cheaply by gravelling it and then nobody would be allowed to park in P2 area as it'd block us in. 

Sorted. I just have to make sure the surface we use for the drive is porous.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Pleased you might have the solution.

Was any mention made of having to get the kerb dropped [if this isn't already the case]?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Pleased you might have the solution.
> 
> Was any mention made of having to get the kerb dropped [if this isn't already the case]?


No kerb, the brown area on the plan, is actually all paved brickwork, the allocated drives as shown in front of my house, is black porous asphalt. They are the same level.

I can just dig up the very small new bushes that are planted in the green area, plant them the other side outside the kitchen window or in the back garden and then gravel that area.

This parking malarkey was always going to be a pain in a new build area like this as Kerr rightly said, they just aren't taking modern life into account.

However, this will be a solution that we spoke to the sales lady about and was one of the reasons, we paid an extra few grand to buy the end terrace.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Starbuck88 said:


> On yours do you have dibs on parking a car there?


The path for the neighbours to use runs alongside my driveway, and I know its my driveway as I saw the plans before I bought it. So its not anyone's place to even consider stopping me parking there.

Just a note about parking on gravel, it can be quite messy the way tyres carry it off down the street and push it around, you get fed up of brushing it back into place. Large gravel is probably better than a small gravel. Or better still slab at least two lines in the ground for your tyres if you are allowed. I think as long as rain water doesn't flow off it into the street you are okay, I think anyway.


----------

